# GTX 560 blue screen error(Problem with PSU or Monitor)



## princeabhishake (May 23, 2012)

I have recently bought NVIDIA GTX 560

My specs are 
Intel core i5
ATX 450W power supply
INTEL DH55PJ mother board
Aoc 1600x900 LED monitor(have only VGA input)
4 GB RAM

The problem is My Native resolution is 1600x900 But Graphic card is set to 1024x768 As Native but My graphic card only two Dual link DVI-I outputs and a mini HDMI. 

I AM USING an DVI-I to VGA adapter 

When I Was playing High End Games The system restarts with out a message 
And aftee logging in again, it shows Blue screen error



Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	116
  BCP1:	FFFFFA8003B4B010
  BCP2:	FFFFF88010ABCAE4
  BCP3:	FFFFFFFFC000009A
  BCP4:	0000000000000004
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

I think it is A monitor problem (As i'm using an adapter) or is the problem with SMPS(I have 450W smps). 

Did I have to change both or Any One(SMPS or Monitor)


----------



## saikiasunny (May 23, 2012)

The psu is of which company? If it is of some local brand, then change it. Also try updating the drivers.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2012)

> ATX 450W power supply


this if the culprit. Get a better PSU
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

> ATX 450W power supply



It is the reason.
Replace it with good PSU, at least, 
Corsair CX500V2, or Corsair GS600.


----------



## princeabhishake (May 23, 2012)

suggest me A PSU under 3-3.5k


----------



## princeabhishake (May 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> It is the reason.
> Replace it with good PSU, at least,
> Corsair CX500V2, or Corsair GS600.



Suggest me A PSU under 3k-3.5k


----------



## princeabhishake (May 23, 2012)

(Corsair CX500V2, or Corsair GS600) are Too costly
Suggest A PSU Under 3-3.5k


----------



## desiJATT (May 26, 2012)

First of all the problem is not just confined to your PSU, it can be the card too. Have you overclocked it? Do you get the Blue Screen in every game you play? Are you using the latest drivers for it?

Answer all of the above questions, only then we can confirm what might be the problem.

Still I'll recommend some PSUs in your budget.

For a GTX560, you need 500W PSU. Here are some options, buy whichever you get cheaper - 

Corsair CX500V2
Corsair GS600
Seasonic S12II 520W

Expected prices are around 3.2k, 4.2k, and for Seasonic one, it can range from 3.7k to 4k. The best of the lot is the Seasonic S12II 520W.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

princeabhishake said:


> (Corsair CX500V2, or Corsair GS600) are Too costly
> Suggest A PSU Under 3-3.5k



you can get this :

Cooler Master GX 450W 450 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 26, 2012)

When You Play High End games the GPU draws more power from PSU thus causing the problem.

Minimum Recommended Wattage for your GPU is 450W. This means no head room at all. 

So I will suggest to get Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com  @4k


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

princeabhishake said:


> Suggest me A PSU under 3k-3.5k



Buy Seasonic S12II-520 @3.5K from local market.Flipkart is overpriced.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 26, 2012)

First Take of the card put it in your friends/relatives computer see if it gets Blue screen if yes then its your graphics problem try updating your driver or problem might something else.. If problem continues in your system first change PSU then see it


----------



## princeabhishake (May 28, 2012)

I got my New PSU corsiar CS600 4.5k 

But the cabinet is too small. I will have to change it .

THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 28, 2012)

Cabinet is Small? & did you mean GS600? Anyway I can't understand why it can't fit. Its a standard size.

What cabinet you got?


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2012)

princeabhishake said:


> I got my New PSU corsiar CS600 4.5k
> 
> But the cabinet is too small. I will have to change it .
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE



Congrats but the price looks high - where from you get it ? and if possible mention your cabinet budget.

BTW, did you test the system with the new PSU ?


----------

